# My cat keeps standing in his poo!



## nhampal (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi,
My 3 month old kitten keeps standing in his poop in his litter tray. He has had no problems using it but every single time he poos he gets his paws in it. Also he never seems to cover them either -he'll attempt to scratch at the litter but end up scratching the side of his litter tray. I always clean his litter tray after he has done his business. Is there anything anyone can recommend? 
Thanks.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

nhampal said:


> Hi,
> My 3 month old kitten keeps standing in his poop in his litter tray. He has had no problems using it but every single time he poos he gets his paws in it. Also he never seems to cover them either -he'll attempt to scratch at the litter but end up scratching the side of his litter tray. I always clean his litter tray after he has done his business. Is there anything anyone can recommend?
> Thanks.


Hello and welcome to PF  I had the same problem with my latest kitten, standing in poo then traipsing it all over the house. Not nice at all. My boy used to do this as he'd try to bury the poo, but just ended up walking in it instead 

The only solution I found was to be on 'litter tray watch' whenever possible and when he had a poo, lift him out of the tray, so the poo remained uncovered and best of all, not trodden in. Now, he has a poo, doesn't cover it and gets straight out of the tray. This I can live with, poo being trodden all over the house I could not!! Especially when he walked all over my bed, my face and hair with poo all in his paws :arf:

Good luck. Sorry I can't think of any other solution, but I believe your kitten will improve with age.


----------



## catzz (Apr 8, 2010)

Maybe it's that he's still little and his mum didn't show him how to do it properly? How old was he when you got him? I've heard that by scratching his paws in the litter and showing him how to do it can help. I don't know though as I don't have personal experience. Hope you get it sorted though


----------



## nhampal (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks for the help! That's what I have started doing the last few days, normally around 4 in the morning is when he'll go typically! 
He was 13 weeks when I got him - I think he's just clumsy and messy anyway... Fingers crossed he improves with age!!


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Huh, 4am - typical  
I think he will grow out of it though, you're right, they are quite clumsy at that age. Good luck


----------

